# linee orizontali verdi oppure linee orizontali, verdi



## sorry66

Ciao tutti!

1. linee orizzontali verdi (= non uguale sempre) linee verdi orizzontali
2. linee orizzontali, verdi = linee verdi, orizzontale

Nella prima frase - il significato è solamente le linee orizzontali che sono verdi
Nella seconda frase - il significato è tutte le linee sono orizzontali e verdi (perché c'è una virgola)

Ho ragione?

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, sorry66.
Senza contesto non si possono fare grandi distinzioni. Se vuoi sapere quello che colgo io nelle due frasi così isolate:

1. linee orizzontali verdi = _ci sono delle linee orizzontali verdi_
2. linee orizzontali, verdi = _ci sono delle linee orizzontali che sono verdi, non di un altro colore._

Ma non so quanto può esserti utile.


----------



## sorry66

Ciao, Necsus,
Non mi ho spiegato chiaramente. Ho corretto il mio primo post.

Per esempio in una diagramma dov'è sono solamente linee verdi che sono anche orizzontali non fa una differenza la virgola o l'ordine - può anche scrivere
'Guarda le _linee verdi orizzontali'
'guarda la linee orizzontali verdi' 
'_guarda _le linee verdi, orizzontali_'
'guarda le_ linee orizzontali, verdi_'.
Tutte le frase sono uguale.

Nel caso ci sono anche linee rossi (e orizzontali) tu scrivi solamente ' Guarda le linee orizzontali verdi'.

È giusto?


----------



## dragonseven

sorry66 said:


> Ciao, Necsus,
> non mi ho sono spiegato chiaramente. Ho corretto il mio primo post.
> 
> Per esempio in una diagramma dov'è dove ci sono solamente linee verdi che sono anche orizzontali, non fa una differenza la virgola o l'ordine - si può (o "posso") anche scrivere
> 'Guarda le _linee verdi orizzontali'
> 'guarda la linee orizzontali verdi'
> '_guarda _le linee verdi, orizzontali_'
> 'guarda le_ linee orizzontali, verdi_'.
> Tutte le frase sono uguali.
> 
> Nel caso ci sono anche linee rosse (e orizzontali) tu scrivi si scrive solamente 'Guarda le linee orizzontali verdi'.
> 
> È giusto?


 Ciao Sorry.
No, in entrambi i casi tutte le frasi scritte con le parti in corsivo hanno lo stesso scopo.
Nel caso vi siano solo linee verdi orizzontali, quelle frasi sono troppo informative: basta dire semplicemente "guarda le _linee_"


----------



## sorry66

Grazie tante Dragonseven per le tue correzioni!

È vero che le frasi in corsivo sono troppo informative per questo caso ( sono ridondante! -L'esempio che ho dato è molto male sfortunatamente.) ma l'idea era da capire le differenze nelle frase. 

Mi dici che hanno lo stesso scopo e la virgola e l'ordine non cambiano niente.
Per me è strano perché c'è una differenza in inglese.

Proverò da trovare un esempio migliore.

Ma per il seguito mi sembra che c'è solamente una alternativa:
Nel caso ci sono anche linee rosse (e orizzontali) si scrive solamente 'Guarda le linee orizzontali verdi'.

Grazie per la tua risposta.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Sorry66.
Senza un contesto è difficile dire se qualcosa è giusto o è sbagliato, perché è proprio da lì che vengono i motivi per cambiare l'ordine della frase, con lo scopo, in genere, di mettere in evidenza uno o più elementi:
se ci sono solo linee verdi orizzontali non servono i due aggettivi, basta dire "linee orizzontali" o "linee verdi";
se ci sono linee orizzontali di più colori serve specificare "verdi";
se ci sono linee verdi orizzontali e verticali/oblique serve specificare "orizzontali".
Lo stesso vale per i segni di punteggiatura:
_"_guarda le linee verdi, (quelle) orizzontali", non quelle verticali/oblique;
"guarda le linee orizzontali, (quelle) verdi", non quelle di altri colori.


----------



## sorry66

Ciao, Necsus,
Graie per la tua risposta. Ho fatto confusione! Mi dispiace.


Necsus said:


> Lo stesso vale per i segni di punteggiatura:
> _"_guarda le linee verdi, (quelle) orizzontali", non quelle verticali/oblique;
> "guarda le linee orizzontali, (quelle) verdi", non quelle di altri colori.


Mi sembra nei questi esempi non devono essere una virgola fra gli aggettivi.

Mi spiego:

_Era una sera fredda e buia e tempestosa._

Si scrive così? = Una sera fredda, buia, tempestosa. (Qui ha bisogno delle virgole)

Tutti gli aggettivi sono uguali per  descrivere la sera. _Buio, tempestoso, freddo_ modificano la _sera_ in parti uguali e può cambiare l'ordine ma deve sempre mettere delle virgole.
O almeno una virgola, per esempio: _Una sera fredda, buia e tempestosa._

Altro esempio:

_Preferisco i vini rossi italiani piuttosto che i vini rossi francesi._

In questo caso non può cambiare l'ordine degli aggettivi perché il soggetto è 'vini rossi' e mi sembra che non c'è bisogno delle virgole fra _rossi_ e _italiani/francesi_.

Ho ragione?


----------



## dragonseven

sorry66 said:


> Grazie tante Dragonseven per le tue correzioni!
> _[...]_ ( sono ridondanti! -L'esempio che ho dato è molto male brutto sfortunatamente.) ma l'idea era di capire le differenze nelle frasi.
> _[...]_
> Proverò da a trovare un esempio migliore.
> _[...]_
> Grazie per la tua risposta.


 Prego! 


sorry66 said:


> Ciao, Necsus,
> Grazie per la tua risposta. Ho fatto confusione! Mi dispiace.
> 
> Mi sembra nei che in questi esempi non devono essere una dovrebbero esserci delle virgole fra gli aggettivi.
> 
> _[...]_ma si (deve) devono sempre mettere delle virgole.
> _[...]_
> Altro esempio:
> 
> _Preferisco i vini rossi italiani piuttosto che i vini rossi francesi._
> 
> In questo caso non può cambiare l'ordine degli aggettivi perché il soggetto è 'vini rossi' e mi sembra che non c'è bisogno delle virgole fra _rossi_ e _italiani/francesi_.
> 
> Ho ragione?


 In italiano, nei casi da te proposti, mettere la virgola significa evitare la congiunzione. Il significato non cambia, tranne che per rari casi ove mettere o omettere la virgola cambia il senso della frase: "_Luigi torna a casa sua, le valigie sono sul letto._" è diverso da "_Luigi torna, a casa sua le valigie sono sul letto._". Nella prima il ritorno di Luigi è alla sua casa; mentre nella seconda Luigi torna da dove è partito alla destinazione che non abbiamo in questo contesto, quindi, per quel che ci è dato sapere, non sappiamo dove torna Luigi.
La virgola e le virgole possono anche evidenziare un inciso o il cambiamento d'intonazione.
Per quanto concerne la tua ultima frase, si può rendere allo stesso modo cosí:
_Preferisco i vini rossi italiani, non quelli francesi. 
Preferisco i vini rossi, italiani, non francesi. _
Nella prima frase, con la modifica non vengono compresi i bianchi e gli altri tipi di vino, rimane chiaro che il locutore si riferisce sempre ai vini rossi.
Stessa cosa vale anche per la seconda, però qui è posto piú in evidenza che al parlante piacciano piú i vini rossi in generale (_specifico / chiarisco che sono meglio quelli italiani, mentre quelli francesi non rientrano tra i miei preferiti {sempre tra i rossi}_), mentre nella prima il rapporto di preferenza è solo tra le due derivazioni.


----------



## sorry66

Grazie per la tua risposta completa, Dragonseven! È molto chiara!
Una domanda:
_Preferisco i vini rossi italiani piuttosto che i vini rossi francesi = Preferisco i vini rossi italiani, non quelli francesi. _
Non la direi mai come ho scritto la frase io?

E anche una altra piccola domanda:
_Preferisco i vini rossi, italiani, non francesi. . _Può scrivere così?: _Preferisco i vini rossi, italiani, non quelli francesi. _


----------



## dragonseven

sorry66 said:


> Grazie per la tua risposta completa, Dragonseven! È molto chiara!
> Una domanda:
> _Preferisco i vini rossi italiani piuttosto che i vini rossi francesi = Preferisco i vini rossi italiani, non quelli francesi. _
> Non la direi mai come ho scritto la frase io? Ti fai le domande da solo? (_legi:_ Rivolgi la domanda a te stesso?)
> Se rivolta a me, al posto di _direi _ci vuole _diresti._
> 
> E anche una altra piccola domanda:
> _Preferisco i vini rossi, italiani, non francesi. . _Si può scrivere così: "_Preferisco i vini rossi, italiani, non quelli francesi._"? (Al posto delle virgolette puoi mettere /«...»/ o /'...'/.)


Alla prima domanda rispondo: "Sí, certo che la direi.". La frase non pecca in nulla, a parte la ripetizione _vini rossi _(che a qualcuno un po' suscettibile potrebbe apparire ridondante) sostituibile con un pronome dimostrativo: _quelli, _appunto. Quel _piuttosto che _è una congiunzione che equivale ad _anziché_, quindi la frase andrebbe bene anche se fosse scritta cosí:
_Preferisco i vini rossi italiani anziché quelli francesi_.

Alla seconda domanda, la risposta è: "Sí, certamente. Anzi, penso suoni anche meglio.".


----------



## sorry66

Grazie ancora, Dragonseven! Ho imparato molto da te!
Il primo errore faccio spesso -  devo ammetterlo - perché 'direi' è simile di 'dirai'!
Il secondo errore era solamente la disattenzione. Ma è vero che non sia ammissibile  dato che la mia domanda era sulla punteggiatura!!


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Alla prima domanda rispondo: "Sí, certo che la direi.". La frase non pecca in nulla, a parte la ripetizione _vini rossi _(che a qualcuno un po' suscettibile potrebbe apparire ridondante) sostituibile con un pronome dimostrativo: _quelli, _appunto. Quel _piuttosto che _è una congiunzione che equivale ad _anziché_, quindi la frase andrebbe bene anche se fosse scritta cosí:
> _Preferisco i vini rossi italiani anziché quelli francesi_.


Concordo con Dragonseven, ma esiste una forma più breve ancora: _preferisco i vini rossi italiani a quelli francesi _(preferire qualcosa a qualcos'altro). Oppure: _tra i vini rossi, preferisco gli italiani ai francesi._
E spero che sorry66 non si offenderà se correggo un po' la sua frasetta:
Il primo errore *lo *faccio spesso...perché 'direi' è simile *a *'dirai'.


----------



## sorry66

Grazie per l'informazione, bearded man!
Grazie anche per le correzione! Non mi sono offesa affatto, anzi sono proprio molta contenta!
S


----------



## ohbice

sorry66 said:


> Grazie per l'informazione, bearded man!
> Grazie anche per le correzione! Non mi sono offesa affatto, anzi sono proprio molta contenta!
> S


l*a* correzion*e*
l*e *correzion*i*
p


----------



## sorry66

Grazie, P! Sei sempre utile!


----------



## francisgranada

sorry66 said:


> ...  anzi sono proprio molta contenta!


molt*o* contenta

(la parola _molto _qui è un avverbio, non aggettivo, quindi è invariabile)


----------



## sorry66

Grazie per la correzione.


----------

